# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 1/31/2007



## Greg (Dec 28, 2006)

No better way to finish out the first month of 2007. I'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm already looking forward to this. The moguls should be totally skied in and skiing well by this one. We had a blast last night. I will be skiing the bumps exclusively but the setup is really good in that those that want to hit strictly bumps can while others ski a few other options, including a nice easy set of practice bumps towards the bottom. It's a great opportunity to ski with some cool guys and build your skill set. Come join us CT folk!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2007)

In!


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be there scaring away the regular paying customers.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2007)

As I said in the other thread; I might have make this one too, just so I can meet the infamous Marc!


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2007)

As soon as I clear it with the Warden.....


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks like I'll be there for this week's get together.  Looking forward to skiing with some more AZers.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> It looks like I'll be there for this week's get together.  Looking forward to skiing with some more AZers.



Nice! We'll give a bump report after tomorrow night!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> As I said in the other thread; I might have make this one too, just so I can meet the infamous Marc!



Looks like I'm good to go for Wednesday..


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2007)

Cool! Looks like a decent sized group this week!


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 28, 2007)

I will probably be there with others from my family but will meet at the Sundeck at 7:30.  It looks like 2 of my sons and my wife may be joining me.  Looking forward to some mid-week turns (with moguls to boot)!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2007)

The moguls have skied in very well. Wednesday should be fun!


----------



## Marc (Jan 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> The moguls have skied in very well. Wednesday should be fun!



Hey, how obvious is this sundeck to find?  I have never been to the mighty Sundown before...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> Hey, how obvious is this sundeck to find?  I have never been to the mighty Sundown before...



Real easy.  If you take lift 1 (yellow and brown chairs) then swing a right at the top and loop back under the lift.  That gets you on upper Nor'easter, you'll see the sundeck from the top of that run.  If you take lift 2 (silver chairs) then head left off the lift to go under the lift 1 chairs to get to Nor'easter.  Pretty simple...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 29, 2007)

I was interrogated about the possibility of skiing on wednesday night by Warren as I took him to school this morning, so as long as I feel better by then, we should be there.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2007)

i'm pretty sure i should be there.  may have to bail early though.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool! Good group so far:

Greg
Grassi21
Marc
bvibert
madskier6 + fam
loafer89 + Warren
2knees

Paul?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2007)

Can't wait!  I'm going to try and get out for a few runs tonight too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm going to try and get out for a few runs tonight too.



Jerk.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2007)

Warren is at home today with a fever (jumping around like a lunatic when I left for work:???: )
and I still have a bad head cold, but we should both be there for wednesday.

Snow is in the forecast for my area tonight (2-4") but little or nothing is forecast for Sundown:sad: 

It looks like I am in the bullseye for the storm on thursday:

THIS TRACK WOULD
SUPPORT ALL SNOW WITH MODERATE TO HEAVY ACCUMULATIONS POSSIBLE ALONG
AND NORTH OF INTERSTATE 84 AND THE MASSACHUSETTS TURNPIKE.


Lucky me


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Warren is at home today with a fever (jumping around like a lunatic when I left for work:???: )
> and I still have a bad head cold, but we should both be there for wednesday.
> 
> Snow is in the forecast for my area tonight (2-4") but little or nothing is forecast for Sundown:sad:
> ...



Sweet.  I'm taking Friday off and was considering Sundown or Catamount.  Sundown might win out with some fresh snow and beginner bumps to play in.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> and I still have a bad head cold, but we should both be there for wednesday.



Remind me not to ride the lift with you two...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Remind me not to ride the lift with you two...


 

I'll try to keep a safe quarantined distance:smile:


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2007)

Light snow just started. I know it's a stretch, but hopefully we will pick up enough to freshen up the troughs!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Light snow just started. I know it's a stretch, but hopefully we will pick up enough to freshen up the troughs!



I've heard we're supposed to get 2", I don't think that'll do a whole lot...  Especially by the time we get there...

BTW, I didn't get out tonight...


----------



## Marc (Jan 31, 2007)

Just so I'm clear, the sun deck is at the bottom of nor'easter?

And 7 pm?

I'll be there probably around 5 - 5:30...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc said:


> Just so I'm clear, the sun deck is at the bottom of nor'easter?
> 
> And 7 pm?
> 
> I'll be there probably around 5 - 5:30...



The sun deck is in the middle of Nor'easter.  Once you start down it you can't miss it.

We've been meeting at 7:30 lately, which is probably the earliest I'll be there.  You guys can meet whenever you want though, I'll catch up with you on the hill.  I think a couple other guys are gonna be there earlier like you, so it might make sense for you guys to make an earlier meeting time.  You should note, however, that the night skiing session ($30) doesn't start until 6:00, otherwise you'll have to buy a 4 hour ticket at $41.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc said:


> Just so I'm clear, the sun deck is at the bottom of nor'easter?
> 
> And 7 pm?
> 
> I'll be there probably around 5 - 5:30...





bvibert said:


> The sun deck is in the middle of Nor'easter.  Once you start down it you can't miss it.



What Brian said. You really can't miss the sun deck. We should take a photo of it tonight to post in future threads. Head under Lift 1 (the yellow triple) onto Nor'easter, the trail will narrow down to probably 20 feet wide. It then opens up a bit and has short moderate pitch down to the sun deck. If you ski straight you'll ski right into it. The bumps begin just down from the sun deck, skier's right with a bailout skier's left onto Temptor. The lower section of Nor'easter is wall-to-wall bumps.

Yes. 7:30 pm is the standard meet time. You'll be there early enough to scope it out beforehand. The place is small enough that we'll all meet up eventually even if for some reason you miss the sun deck meet up. I know several of us will be skiing the Nor'easter and Exhibition bumps (also skier's right) exclusively.

I can't wait! I hope to be there shortly before 7 pm to take a couple warm-up runs. See you at the sun deck at 7:30!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> I can't wait!



Me either!  It was killing me last night to have to be there and not be able to ski.  Especially when I over-heard kids talking about hitting Nor'easter for the next run...  Everyone I talked to said the conditions were really good in general, but I didn't get any beta on the bumps.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be riding the lift by 6.  Marc, if you are going to be there around the same time we can meet at the base or the sundeck.  I'll be wearing the same get-up as you see in my avatar.  Let me know.


----------



## Marc (Jan 31, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'll be riding the lift by 6.  Marc, if you are going to be there around the same time we can meet at the base or the sundeck.  I'll be wearing the same get-up as you see in my avatar.  Let me know.



I just realized I forgot my ski pants at home... so I'll probably be there by 6, hopefully.  Eh, mebbe 5:30.  I'm going to try to duck out of work at 3.  Yeah, I should be able to get to the sundeck shortly after the night session starts.  So a few minutes past six depending on the lines.  Let's plan on that.

I'll be wearing a red marmot shell with black pants and a black helmet.  Similar to your outfit except the shell is solid red all over.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc said:


> I just realized I forgot my ski pants at home... so I'll probably be there by 6, hopefully.  Eh, mebbe 5:30.  I'm going to try to duck out of work at 3.  Yeah, I should be able to get to the sundeck shortly after the night session starts.  So a few minutes past six depending on the lines.  Let's plan on that.
> 
> I'll be wearing a red marmot shell with black pants and a black helmet.  Similar to your outfit except the shell is solid red all over.



Cool.  They start selling night tickets at 5:45.  I'll bang out a run and then hang at the sun deck on Nor' Easter.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

Marc said:


> I just realized I forgot my ski pants at home... so I'll probably be there by 6, hopefully.  Eh, mebbe 5:30.  I'm going to try to duck out of work at 3.  Yeah, I should be able to get to the sundeck shortly after the night session starts.  So a few minutes past six depending on the lines.  Let's plan on that.



Just a warning. Route 44 through Avon can be a nightmare during the 5 pm hour. I think guys coming from Eastern CT have the best luck going 84 W to to 291 to 91 N to 20 W to 219 South in Granby. Perhaps others like loafer can confirm the best route.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just a warning. Route 44 through Avon can be a nightmare during the 5 pm hour. I think guys coming from Eastern CT have the best luck going 84 W to to 291 to 91 N to 20 W to 219 South in Granby. Perhaps others like loafer can confirm the best route.



nice.  i think i'll try that one myself.  the farmington/avon/simsbury exchange is brutal at that time.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

2knees said:


> nice.  i think i'll try that one myself.  the farmington/avon/simsbury exchange is brutal at that time.



Well, 20 goes by the airport so I don't know if that's any better. Just a suggestion.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 31, 2007)

Warren and I should be there around 5pm. I know that he will want to play around in the beginner moguls and perhaps ski Nor' Easter.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

*No more bumps?!?!*

Oh no!!!!! I just read this on their Web site:



			
				skisundown.com said:
			
		

> WE GROOMED OUT THE BUMPS ON NOR'EASTER AND EXHIBITION LEAVING SOME NICE SMOOTH CORDUROY. WE WILL ATTEMPT TO FORM MOGULS AGAIN AS THE CONDITIONS PERMIT.



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

Where do you see that?


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> Oh no!!!!! I just read this on their Web site:
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:





WTF???!!!???

Are they saying that the "conditions" aren't permissive for them now? :blink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Where do you see that?



Refresh your browser...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2007)

Son of a ....  Why would they do such a thing?  At least leave the ones on Nor' Easter for the bumpers.  I never thought I would complain about corduroy.  Since they probably won't be set up again by this Friday, it looks like I will be hitting Catamount.  

See ya'll on the groomers tonight!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> Refresh your browser...



I have, both the conditions page and snow phone still say they have bumps.  I don't see anything on the main page either...


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

.



























*PSYCH!*








:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
How's the heart rate gentlemen?


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I have, both the conditions page and snow phone still say they have bumps.  I don't see anything on the main page either...



I think Greg's trying to scare everyone off to keep them for himself....;-) 






> Updated: January 31, 2007, 9:58 am
> 
> 100% OF OUR TERRAIN IS OPEN. CHECK OUT THE BUMPS ON NOR'EASTER AND EXHIBITION, SKIER'S RIGHT! NEW SNOWKATE PARK SET UP! OPEN MIDWEEK FROM 9AM-10PM; WEEKENDS 8AM-10PM.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2007)

You are getting one of my polls across the back of your knees tonight. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You, sir, SUCK

:uzi: :uzi: :uzi: :uzi: :smash: :smash:


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2007)

D'OH!!! You outed yourself before I could bust ya!!!:grin:


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

Guess I need to come to the sun deck in disguise tonight, eh?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You are getting one of my polls across the back of your knees tonight. ;-)



He's getting one of my poles across the front of the face!!! :angry: 

I thought he must be screwing with us, but then I thought he couldn't be _that_ sadistic!!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm out.

edit.  I just read the rest of the responses.

Greg, you $%#$%#$%#$%#$^%^%$^$%  I had TEARS WELLING IN MY EYES.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

Priceless.... :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 31, 2007)

Keep your panties on, I just called the mountain and the moguls are still there on both Exhibition and Nor'easter, though they are on one side of Noreaster as it was indeed groomed last night.

The lady I spoke with said the moguls are there to stay for the rest of the season.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your a dead man :wink: :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Keep your panties on, I just called the mountain and the moguls are still there on both Exhibition and Nor'easter, though they are on one side of Noreaster as it was indeed groomed last night.
> 
> The lady I spoke with said the moguls are there to stay for the rest of the season.




half of noreaster is groomed. down to the temptor cut off.  i bet thats what they were talking about when they say it was groomed.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

2knees said:


> half of noreaster is groomed. down to the temptor cut off.  i bet thats what they were talking about when they say it was groomed.



~~~Paranoia will destoy ya~~~

 :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg, I am not sure if this is in the AZ news forum or has been mentioned online, but Sterling Forest Ski Center is reopening as Tuxedo Ridge. I heard this on WCBS880 while driving to work.

Just thought you might want to have a heads up on this is it is not already a know news item.

www.skituxedoridge.com


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Greg, I am not sure if this is in the AZ news forum or has been mentioned online, but Sterling Forest Ski Center is reopening as Tuxedo Ridge. I heard this on WCBS880 while driving to work.
> 
> Just thought you might want to have a heads up on this is it is not already a know news item.
> 
> www.skituxedoridge.com



http://forums.alpinezone.com/13023-tuxedo-ridge-new-resort.html


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks loafer.

Well, hope your pulses all stabilized a bit. See you all tonight. Looking forward to hitting that corduroy.... :lol:


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2007)

Gaaahhhh... I'm out. :x  Gots too much stuff to do, I'll try to catch-up next time.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2007)

Paul said:


> Gaaahhhh... I'm out. :x  Gots too much stuff to do, I'll try to catch-up next time.



Bummer!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 31, 2007)

It was nice to meet up and ski with the AZ crew tonight if only for a brief time. I am feeling quite under the weather and 8 runs down Nor"easter was enough for me. It was nice to finally have moguls on the mountain and a nice treat to have them on Exhibition.


----------

